# Prepper Dress



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

I made a couple short clips on the topic of Prepper Fashion particularly in SHTF.

I thought this would be a good point of discussion.










For instance I'm a police magnet due to my unkempt, unique, and , in SHTF this will be amplified most likely. Considerations on what will be PC in shtf, or a general emergency?

What will be acceptable, what will not?


----------



## paratus (Jan 31, 2014)

Would long hair and beards make you more prone to bringing home lice and ticks if you have to spend a lot of time in the woods?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

paratus said:


> Would long hair and beards make you more prone to bringing home lice and ticks if you have to spend a lot of time in the woods?


I would say yes. As well as many other parasites and unwanted things.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

I would say SHTF your best bet would be not to stand out that starts with dress and grooming.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will, 
First off you mentioned the UN...well...Screw the UN. I don't give one rat's ass about what UN has to say. The US needs to get out of the UN and subsequently kick the UN the hell out of the US.
Second, are you in a dorm room?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Interesting video. Kinda "solidifies" the thoughts I had while reading your posts. To each his own.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I would say SHTF your best bet would be not to stand out that starts with dress and grooming.


Around here the OP would fit right in. We wear our new/best camo to church and the Hog Trough.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SHTF or not right now we have a lot of 10 to 21 below zero weather wind chills to 30-40 below.
I have allow my bread to grow as much as it wants to. There is a reason people in this climate that lived out side grew them.
SHTF I not so sure style will madder much, The party will be come as you are make due with what you have.


----------



## Arizona Infidel (Oct 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Will,
> First off you mentioned the UN...well...Screw the UN. I don't give one rat's ass about what UN has to say. The US needs to get out of the UN and subsequently kick the UN the hell out of the US.
> Second, are you in a dorm room?


Let me point out Will is Canadian, and Canadians have a lot of different thoughts on a lot of different things than we do here in the U.S. Like sleeping in a helmet because he is afraid of Americans with guns. Don't take my comments the wrong way, I think will seams like a nice guy, for a hippy pothead. But he's definitely a fruit with fruity ideas. 
" Gee Arizona Infidel, why the unfounded attacks on Will?" Because I watched his pillow video. He's a goofball.
Oh and Will, a little advice. Stop getting stoned before you make your videos. 5 minutes of incoherent pothead babbling is tedious and boring. I hung in there though, so I caught your bashing of the U.S. MAAAAAAANNNNN, and I've got one thing to say to you. Grow up and un fnck yourself you idiot.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I guess Canada has great weed but shitty pillows!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

Deebo said:


> Interesting video. Kinda "solidifies" the thoughts I had while reading your posts. To each his own.


I know what ya mean!! A steel pot and a jacket is SOO much more comfortable than say a down pillow.. Watch out for Americans and their guns though, they are coming to take our weed.. Might want to stock up on some protein and creatine too....


----------



## StarPD45 (Nov 13, 2012)

Prepper dress = blending in with your surroundings. Simple.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

That might be a set of old jeans and an old shirt with a well weathered jacket or it might be full white winter camo or anything in between - it just depends on the circumstances and where you are.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

paratus said:


> Would long hair and beards make you more prone to bringing home lice and ticks if you have to spend a lot of time in the woods?


Lice actually like clean hair more than natural hair.

As for ticks, I would say not really, they have to get through the hair to the skin. A tick can get at an arm just as easily, and it don't need to be hairy. The hair however would make tick removal more difficult. However, never got a tick and I'm in the woods each summer.

Also as far as natural hair there are actually studies that it is healthier than artificially cleaned hair.

Of course being bald has some advantages such as for self defence against it being pulled, being able to fit standard helmets. Beards will not work with many tactical gas masks etc..

but overall natural hair has advantages, fire starter, protection etc..

not sure how this turned into a post with so many videos of me ?

None the less that is my two cents.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Will,
> First off you mentioned the UN...well...Screw the UN. I don't give one rat's ass about what UN has to say. The US needs to get out of the UN and subsequently kick the UN the hell out of the US.
> Second, are you in a dorm room?


Where did I mention the UN?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Urban camouflage.
Don't stand out from the crowd.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

*Second, are you in a dorm room? *

No I'm in Litebrite, remember I'm a CIA agent, litebrite is a top secret facility where we keep all the captured American preppers, and just a little too brite people at  .


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I know what ya mean!! A steel pot and a jacket is SOO much more comfortable than say a down pillow.. Watch out for Americans and their guns though, they are coming to take our weed.. Might want to stock up on some protein and creatine too....


True dat, creatine bloats me though. Good for water retention though... which is useful. I'm stocked on the powder it is part of my regular food source. You can even make cheese out of it. (The prepper pillow really is more comfortable than down.. the helmet allows a contour -- it is a contoured pillow that fits the head... the motion is circular also when the head moves meaning that the angle of movement on the resting head state is extremely fluid)

A little secondary though 

-----


----------



## littleblackdevil (Jun 29, 2013)

Clothing in SHTF becomes solely practical.

Canadians aren't all bad once you see past our insecure need to criticize Americans.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> Where did I mention the UN?


At about 2:54 into video1.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

littleblackdevil said:


> Clothing in SHTF becomes solely practical.
> 
> Canadians aren't all bad once you see past our insecure need to criticize Americans.


Most Canadians are great like you littleblackdevil. Sadly Liberal douchebags come from all countries and the jury is still out with our stoner pal Will.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> *Second, are you in a dorm room? *
> 
> No I'm in Litebrite, remember I'm a CIA agent, litebrite is a top secret facility where we keep all the captured American preppers, and just a little too brite people at  .


Bizarre.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

paratus said:


> Would long hair and beards make you more prone to bringing home lice and ticks if you have to spend a lot of time in the woods?


There are pros and cons to having long hair and a beard. My hair and beard keep me warmer than I would be without. And having spent most of my life in the woods I will say I have not had a problem with parasites in my beard and hair as a rule. I have never had lice and have had ticks but not normally in those areas. I could also see in a SHTF scenario where looking unkempt could be an advantage as many may assume you have nothing of value. Of coarse if I took that approach my wife would loose it and I am scared of that woman....


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

retired guard said:


> I would say SHTF your best bet would be not to stand out that starts with dress and grooming.


Agreed, but what would be the likely state of most people? My bet is unkempt...


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

retired guard said:


> I would say SHTF your best bet would be not to stand out that starts with dress and grooming.


I agree completely. My idea is to blend in, not be noticed, hide in plain sight. Certainly standing out would attract a lot of unwanted attention from authorities and those wanting what you have.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

My long hair used to hide my red neck.now where we live its is a lot shorter...easier to infiltrate with the locals.when in rome................


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll grow my hair and beard when I run out of my supply of razor blades.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

There might be something to say for dressing to be noticed, as in "Don't F**K with me". lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Some folks tell me I'd look better with Cousin It hairstyle.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Denton said:


> Some folks tell me I'd look better with Cousin It hairstyle.
> 
> View attachment 4213


If that face ain't enough to scare 'em off, you got BIG problems! :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Worse yet. Maybe I am the one that concerns some people...


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I think it's the glasses. You kinda look like Gene Hackman's character in Enemy of the State!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> I think it's the glasses. You kinda look like Gene Hackman's character in Enemy of the State!


Those glasses are plastic framed safety glasses that will stop an artillery round. If you ever find the head, you'll see that the eyes were totally protected. :lol:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Worse yet. Maybe I am the one that concerns some people...
> 
> View attachment 4214


The "Mad Scientist from a James Bond movie" look is a good thing, keeps people on their toes.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> The "Mad Scientist from a James Bond movie" look is a good thing, keeps people on their toes.


Not real sure about the scientist part, but he's got the "mad" part down to a tee!

lol


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just Sayin' said:


> Not real sure about the scientist part, but he's got the "mad" part down to a tee!
> 
> lol


The psychosis is an act. I am sane. Very sane. Painfully, uNbeARablY sane....


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> SHTF or not right now we have a lot of 10 to 21 below zero weather wind chills to 30-40 below.
> I have *allow my bread to grow *as much as it wants to. There is a reason people in this climate that lived out side grew them.
> SHTF I not so sure style will madder much, The party will be come as you are make due with what you have.


Do you bake it before or after growing it?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

topgun said:


> Do you bake it before or after growing it?


Apparently, Top is getting madder and madder about his bread, too. :lol:

I know, Top, get down and give you 50. :shock:


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

The extra video's are from Me, just checking you out. I am kinda interested in your seemingly "overabbundance" of knowlegde. You have a channel, I checked you out. Seems you do have knowledge, I see some videos that actually look more like a cabin setting than a dorm room. I am trying to figure you out, so far, I "will" reserve judgement for now. My judgement is just mine. It has no bearing on any Americans that may or may not be trapped in Will's "secret basement lare" (with lotion).


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will,
Small world but I think I met you in Kenora, Ontario playing pool and drinking beer at the Totem Lodge or Mine Shaft Bar. Pretty cool folk in that part of the Ontario backwoods. Anyway, we were all engaged in a friendly debate over Canadian Liberalism and American Exceptionalism. 

The ongoing argument from you Canadians was that Americans needed to be more liberal like you, touting the benefits of the Canadian Healthcare system, blasting our conservative ways, against gun ownership etc. I remember being older than most of you in the bar, lots of young college girls if I recall who were buying into the liberal ways of quasi socialism--Canadian Style. I shut the room down when I reminded everyone that Canadians can talk about socialistic ways, single payer healthcare, be against individual gun ownership etc because they have the biggest baddest Sons of Bitches in the World just to the South of them protecting their asses.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Slippy said:


> The ongoing argument from you Canadians was that Americans needed to be more liberal like you, touting the benefits of the Canadian Healthcare system, blasting our conservative ways, against gun ownership etc. I remember being older than most of you in the bar, lots of young college girls if I recall who were buying into the liberal ways of quasi socialism--Canadian Style. I shut the room down when I reminded everyone that Canadians can talk about socialistic ways, single payer healthcare, be against individual gun ownership etc because they have the biggest baddest Sons of Bitches in the World just to the South of them protecting their asses.


Slippy, buddy. Don't make me hand your butt to you during a round of billiards.

Our healthcare system is superior to the American one. By far.

We're also not all liberal tree hugging hippies. There is a very active movement in Canada to get their guns back and there's a lot of very intelligent people working very hard to protect Americans from losing theirs, using their own experiences with losing theirs. There is a lot of respect for the constitution there, and our military actually carries a very bad ass and sought after version of the M4, even though we may show up in the desert wearing forest fatigues.

We can also boast the deadliest sniper of World War I, as well as a reputation of having enemy combatants surrender when encountering a battalion of Canadian soldiers. Our numbers were so severely reduced during that conflict though that we were only able to have a small presence in World War II. We also introduced the world to F Class Shooting, and were instrumental in 3 gun rising to popularity.

There are good people there, who would have your back in a fight as soon as any of our American brethren would. There are also douchebags there who would happily hand over their freedom and happiness to a corrupt and evil government.

Both sides of the border suffer from the same symptons. Neither is better than the other, neither is worse than the other.

I'm pretty sure I'm just preaching to the choir.


----------



## KYPrepper (Jan 17, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> Both sides of the border suffer from the same symptoms. Neither is better than the other, neither is worse than the other.


I totally agree with this... But the deadliest sniper during WW1?? What about the deadliest sniper of all time ever Chris Kyle? Just putting that out there haha. And I agree, I'm sure Canada would have our back just as fast as we would have there's if an attack were to happen to either nation.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

KYPrepper said:


> I totally agree with this... But the deadliest sniper during WW1?? What about the deadliest sniper of all time ever Chris Kyle? Just putting that out there haha. And I agree, I'm sure Canada would have our back just as fast as we would have there's if an attack were to happen to either nation.


Without any disrespect to Chris Kyle, may he rest in peace, ours was deadly without a scope.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Will,
> Small world but I think I met you in Kenora, Ontario playing pool and drinking beer at the Totem Lodge or Mine Shaft Bar. Pretty cool folk in that part of the Ontario backwoods. Anyway, we were all engaged in a friendly debate over Canadian Liberalism and American Exceptionalism.
> 
> The ongoing argument from you Canadians was that Americans needed to be more liberal like you, touting the benefits of the Canadian Healthcare system, blasting our conservative ways, against gun ownership etc. I remember being older than most of you in the bar, lots of young college girls if I recall who were buying into the liberal ways of quasi socialism--Canadian Style. I shut the room down when I reminded everyone that Canadians can talk about socialistic ways, single payer healthcare, be against individual gun ownership etc because they have the biggest baddest Sons of Bitches in the World just to the South of them protecting their asses.


I remember my father saying that without the US Canada wouldn't even have a navy bigger than a couple of row boats....lol

But the funniest thing to me is that when my wife was at the cancer center there were a number of Canadians there saying they would die before receiving treatment in Canada. From what I understand it works well for minor stuff and sucks when your in serious trouble! That's why they come here for treatment..


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Will,
> Small world but I think I met you in Kenora, Ontario playing pool and drinking beer at the Totem Lodge or Mine Shaft Bar. Pretty cool folk in that part of the Ontario backwoods. Anyway, we were all engaged in a friendly debate over Canadian Liberalism and American Exceptionalism.


May have been one of my doubles, hopefully it isn't the machines. None the less I am a hardcore libertarian minarchist. I can't stand red tape most of it is nonsense makework process.



> The ongoing argument from you Canadians was that Americans needed to be more liberal like you, touting the benefits of the Canadian Healthcare system, blasting our conservative ways, against gun ownership etc. I remember being older than most of you in the bar, lots of young college girls if I recall who were buying into the liberal ways of quasi socialism--Canadian Style. I shut the room down when I reminded everyone that Canadians can talk about socialistic ways, single payer healthcare, be against individual gun ownership etc because they have the biggest baddest Sons of Bitches in the World just to the South of them protecting their asses.


I wouldn't tell anyone how to be but I'd support the death penalty if they did anything inhumane intentionally without grounds.

Its not an American/Canadian thing for me at all. I've lived with Americans, travelled with them, gone to school with them and had them as professors. Its more to me about the US Gov and its treatment of individuals, as well as their speak in regard to foreign policy actions. They can do what they want but I should be able to criticize them for actions that are hippocritical - not saying you can't say there is a greater purpose, but I shoud say there was a lesser folley.

I'm a devils advocate usually. None the less any sense of beef with the US is mostly due to CBP, it is their call but I am someone who expects honest interaction with government, I havn't got that from them. I'm an individual not property of Canada. My position is one of freedom not dominion of the individual by the state we are people united to state not state holding the soul of the people.

I support the right to bear arms, my family is suppose to have it from english grant, gun control laws infringe the right to arm oneself in defence.

None the less US is big government, I can chat about us government with Ameircan's I write government in Canada about Canada. I rarely write the US gov about what they do unless it involves me. None the less Its a continent, its the monroe area, all I can say is come any SHTF, the border will be less so important for the common interest of survival.

I have my concerns, none the less governmentally agreements already exist between govs to aid oneanother if SHTF.

It is just as likely it would be the US gov up here as the Canadian gov in SHTF.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

BamaBoy101 said:


> But the funniest thing to me is that when my wife was at the cancer center there were a number of Canadians there saying they would die before receiving treatment in Canada. From what I understand it works well for minor stuff and sucks when your in serious trouble! That's why they come here for treatment..


It goes both ways actually. There's a lot of Americans who live within a stones throw of the border who constantly cross it to see doctors on this side. They discovered the extent of this while studying where income was coming from. Money is green no matter where it's spent, and a single insurance company doesn't mean you can't use the services if you're willing to pay out of pocket.

I haven't had to deal with cancer in the family, but we have had our fair share of medical conditions and surgeries. Nobody was ever left out in the cold. However, as I stated before we both suffer from some of the same problems; in certain areas there is a distinct shortage of doctors and/or nurses. That's not an insurance issue, as the media would have it painted during the Obamacare introduction, it's a people issue.

Before I came south I only ever had one surgery. I'm not a fan of doctors, regardless of the way they get paid. I was in an out inside of two weeks, from initial consultation to operation. Since I came south, I spent a lot of time in a Reno hospital due to a few conditions my wife's little brother has. There was some amazingly cool chandeliers, a couple grand piano's, a really swell ginormous court yard and of course all the gift shops you could ever dream of. Good to know that $2000 a night stay, with the $1200 five minute doctor visits and $23 a dose ibuprofen were being spent appropriately.

There's myths about both systems. There's people from both sides that utilize one vs the other. The biggest problem is usually due to the arrogance of one person deciding theirs is better than the others. Nonetheless I prefer Canada's system for one simple reason; it's really no different than one insurance company vs a plethora, nullifying all the arguments that you're paying for other peoples health care, and as a result parent's never have to wonder if they can afford to bring their children in. They just go. Here I know of family after family and person after person who won't go in because of the cost.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> Slippy, buddy. Don't make me hand your butt to you during a round of billiards.
> 
> Our healthcare system is superior to the American one. By far.
> 
> ...


DD
You are preaching to the choir as you and I agree 95% of the time or more. Also, I hope I made it clear but if not I'll state again that there are Great People in Canada, I'm extremely fond of the Central and Western Canadians. I wanted to make it clear that it was the college aged Canadians that were somewhat bad mouthing the States and preaching about the new "socialism" that they felt was a better system that what we have in the US. They all did shut up and agreed with me regarding the US military might and the protection factor that the US provides Canada.

Plus I love hockey!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Will said:


> May have been one of my doubles, hopefully it isn't the machines. None the less I am a hardcore libertarian minarchist. I can't stand red tape most of it is nonsense makework process.
> 
> I wouldn't tell anyone how to be but I'd support the death penalty if they did anything inhumane intentionally without grounds.
> 
> ...


Good to hear back from you Will and I thought your response was very insightful. My best to you.


----------



## kevin108 (Jan 16, 2014)

StarPD45 said:


> Prepper dress = blending in with your surroundings. Simple.


Indeed. Don't look cleaner, less thirsty, or better-fed than those you interact with.

Lengthy reading at SURVIVING IN ARGENTINA: The Gray man concept



Will said:


> Its more to me about the US Gov and its treatment of individuals, as well as their speak in regard to foreign policy actions.


With those of us with a brain between our ears here in the US, you share a real concern.

We would definitely appreciate being discerned in this way: Americans with guns are something completely different than the US government.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

i saw a video by maine prepper on you tube he thinks if we cammy up the cops will shoot us so i got my harmless old guy outfit ready till i get somewhere safe


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

KYPrepper said:


> I totally agree with this... But the deadliest sniper during WW1?? What about the deadliest sniper of all time ever Chris Kyle? Just putting that out there haha. And I agree, I'm sure Canada would have our back just as fast as we would have there's if an attack were to happen to either nation.


 Can't forget Carlos Hathcock!


----------



## longrider (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm sorry, Will, but I tried to watch both the first videos and got about 2 minutes into them and had to wake myself up. I just couldn't stick with them. Not saying you don't know what you're talking about or anything like that. It was just too rambling for me.

Denton, you look a little like Bruce Willis in the picture by the lake.

Bamaboy, it is too true about Canadian Health Care. If you need a CT or MRI, you Will wait. If you have waited too long, well, too bad. If you needed a CT for an Aortic Disection or Anyurism, there is no waiting. Or you're dead. Especially with the annyurism. We have a Radiologist from Canada become a U.S. citizen and works with our hospital. He came to the U.S. because his conscience wouldn't let him continue the poor care in Canada. It was frustrating to him to see people who could have been saved, allowed to have their diseases get out of hand by the waiting for routine exams, with the result in the many of them dying. Truth.


----------

